# '96 impala ss



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

1st off if you have a b- or d- body GM, you should go here:
http://www.impalassforum.com/

i've had my SS about ten or eleven yrs. it's got around 120k miles on it and needs some TLC. 
as i redo my system i'm also doing an interior refresh.


1.5 din pioneer deh-p47dh
simple 90's cd player. 
works fine. i bought it new @ '99. it will prob. be changed out last. still looks and performs perfect. i'd like something like an ECD- era Eclipse. all i'm looking for is CD sound quality basically.



















hafler maq-104 four channel eq

then to an audio control 2xs for the time being.
maybe i can hind a hafler crossover one day.


front stage:

soundstream ref. class A 3.0 for amplimcation


alpine spx-17mb
i believe vifa xt-18 variation. lower door mounted IB.
to keep it simple i may do a passive xover and a tweet in my sail panels. i'd love to do a ribbon or something where my hood release latch is.










i do love how far forward the lower door locations are.


birch plywood cut out w/ jigsaw. holes w/ router. some sort of oak colored stain i had laying around w/ spray on poly clear.






















































soundstream ref. 300 bridged to (2)jbl 1000gti's
i had them in seperate 1.6ft sealed boxes. i think i'm going to get funky and do an isobaric.


----------



## vinicius costa (Jun 13, 2010)

Opaaaa ... I will monitor this project closely Alambiques, I love impalas, here in Brazil
is not common to see this kind of car, good luck on the project.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks man.
lol Alambiques


hafler maq-104
ten band 4 channel



















audio control 2xs











amps:










subs:


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

nice #2 in my dream car list


----------



## sdsport92064 (Jan 22, 2009)

I love these cars, Corvette with 4 doors. I've got a neighbor with one that he takes out, oh, about once a month if there's not a cloud in the sky.

Nice old school stuff there, my first deck was an ECD-410 and I loved that thing. Make sure you update your pics if you do swap stuff out, I want to find one of those decks again.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

i had an ecd-410, then the one up from it. a 414 i think.
then i went to the next line that came out. the ones w/ the dot matrix display. i liked the ecd's better.


----------



## sdsport92064 (Jan 22, 2009)

Not to insult anyone on here, but I hated those lines afterwards. The ECD's just look so old school classic, like a good leather jacket or something. But, everyone has a "period" of car audio time that they get stuck in, and feel like nothing afterwards really compares. 

I always hated Sony, my store carried it but I never sold it, but I now have a CDX-C910 in my car purely because I felt it was one of the few decks that was as cool as the ECD series.

Again, if you find one and put it in the car, please post pics, I love waxing nostalgic about this crappy hobby.


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

cool car, GL w/ the build


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

a glimpse. i've still gotta finish glassing over my door panels. imp doors are known for cracking. my only knock on these cars is some of the int. pieces don't hold up very well. my door panels had cracks by 30k miles.










my next step;

i've got 4gauge in that i ran years ago for juice. the grey thing is my spare tire cover. it's laying @ where the tire mounts. i think i'm going to keep it in the factory location.
i've got two jbl 1000gti's im gouing to use. i just removed dual 1.6 ft sealed boxes they were in. i think i'm going to do a ported isobaric. i may use one of the older boxes to get the ball rollin'. they are almost square and don't tuck in anywhere, but they're made well.

















eventually i think i'll do some IB 18's or something.
iirc my trunk is just over 20 cuft.


----------



## congomundial (Sep 26, 2010)

Ahhhhh SS, my one and only true dream car, i just loooove everything about it (even door panels)..... 

i own a 94 


GL with the build.

p.d. im on impalassforum too


----------



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

IMO paint the speaker plates black. The wood tone is really obvious.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Gawd, I luv those cars. 

Props for taking the time to put a little TLC into it.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

rockford audiophile softdome:
























































my dash needs lotion.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

subscribed!!

I remember reading about an install years ago in one of these cars that had a 5spd and lots of go fast goodies, supercharger and such. These cars are one of my very favs second to a GNX. I like that your using gear of that time frame to an extent as am I. 

REALLY NEAT!!!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

da trunk
my goal is to have my fullsize spare and usable trunk space.
basically rack on the right and long low enclosure the rest of the way.
(2)jbl 1000gti's inverted in @1.1cuft isobaric tuned to 42hz. powered by the ref.300.
why all the sanded birch? i already had it. everything here is scrap i had laying around. 
eventually a carpeted false floor will cover everything.


----------



## redsun (Sep 2, 2010)

STATESBORO GEORGIA, SON!!!! DURTY BIRDS!!!

I spent five wonderful years in the 'boro. 

BTW, these cars will never cease to be cool. Impala SS is just as balla' as it gets. Not that new chit, I'm talkin rear wheel drive lt1 just barkin' at em.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

you go too GSU redson? i went from @'96- '00



i generally have to just build roughly what i want in a system, live with it for a while, then rebuild a little(or a lot) differently later. depending on experiences dealing w/ it..

a) i have a angle my tweets up a little. they fire mostly into the dash. really pulls everything to the left. no surprise here, kinda figured that when i put them in, just by looking at them.

B) re-do amp rack. still have an eq to install. although i'm thinking about vertically behind the amps.
it's hard for me to envision wire runs and layout, until i see them physically in place. 
the distro and x overs can stay hidden, but i'd like to show the SS's and the hafler a little.
matching wires would be nice. i hate the purple ice rca's, but it's all i could find locally long enough.
slim audio pickin's here locally.

c) fight the rattles and chirps i.e. deadner

e) interior redux

d) (2)IB 18's (just for the wow factor)
another soundstream amp
period correct mids 
head unit upgrade

e) enjoy


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

If they're firing straight up in the dash, looks like you could put those tweets higher on the sails (in addition to angling if needed). The Punch Audiophile 6.5's were the fist comps I ever owned. Had them in my Nissan Hardbody on Centerlines.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm in statesboro too lol. Lemme know if you ever need a hand.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Knobby Digital said:


> If they're firing straight up in the dash, looks like you could put those tweets higher on the sails (in addition to angling if needed). The Punch Audiophile 6.5's were the fist comps I ever owned. Had them in my Nissan Hardbody on Centerlines.




I'm loving that Big Rube Piece!!!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

my original thought was to use my sails for my tweets, but it only took a few mins. to put them where they are.
i know i'm going to remove my dash for a refinish in the near future, so i plan to address that situation then. i may do a center ch. when i go into the dash as well.

i got the audiophile comps new, way back when. i had them in a 4runner. then i got a tahoe, and added newer rockford 6.5s. 
iirc they were power series, audiophile had been discontinued by then.


didn't know we had some locals on here aV8ter!
if you ever need anything holla at me, i'm on the east side lol.



it's a nice day out today! i'm letting some lq nail set right now, hopefully i'll have the baffle done and speakers mounted today.


----------



## redsun (Sep 2, 2010)

stills said:


> you go too GSU redson? i went from @'96- '00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure did. '98-03. After i graduated we ran the RR in town for a while. Sold it back in December. That really crazy rail crossing behind el sombrero was ours part of our track. That place has grown like crazy!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

lol those RR tracks are used quite a bit by the locals on foot.
if you think it's changed here, you should of seen it 20yrs. ago.


pieced together a baffle and just laid a jbl on it to take a look at it.



















next up:
false floor n carpet.
there's a lip about 5in up from the floor across the back of the trunk. 
my goal is for the false floor to lock in there. if i can i'll hinge it and use it for hidden storage.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

East statesboro? Where exactly?

Comin along nice man. I'd love to hear it when you get through.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

i'm rt. in between the 'boro and brooklet.

if ur a local i grew up over in Oliver.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

newest project: one sundown 8 ported


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

should be a little over 1cuft. tuning in the high 30's


----------



## beyondredline9k (Nov 28, 2010)

Coming along nice...


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

after mounting behind the seat and listening for @ 20 mins. i have to saythis is a loud little sub. esp. for an 8'' w/ @ 200 watts
not much upper freq. output, but strong around tuning freq.(@38 hz iirc)
i haven't really done any EQing yet
really hammers w/ today's pop/rap.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

stills said:


> strong around tuning freq.(@38 hz iirc)
> i haven't really done any EQing yet
> really hammers w/ today's pop/rap.


Nice! Like Statesboro didn't already have enough ghettoblasters rolling around. JK! I love the ****!



Kevin


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

^^^^^^that's solja boi at 2am for you sir!


my box's actually tuned to 36hz acc. to winisd. f3 is @32hz 
if specs are correct of course
i could put @ 800 watts to the sub in this box.



















inched my tweets up some too.


















i'ma need a center ch. i thinks.


psa:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQj_Eej3tE8


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jivitup (Nov 2, 2009)

Love those 96 impalas


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

wire upgradage underway!










still waiting for some odds and ends in the mail.


----------



## KiNg MaRtY (Dec 3, 2010)

Love those Impalas too. I would love to own one but for my own good I don't. Will get pulled over here in Cali if driving one because they have a "g-car" rep over here lol


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Ditto on the previous comments. One of my Top 5 favorite cars!!!!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

nice weather today.
played w/ my box a little and put in a ppi a404 just to try it out.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I like your amps!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks i do too!
i've never owned an art series ppi before only power class, so i wanted too give it a little use.
i also took out my audio control xover, i'm using an old coustic.
i'm using it only because it's variable. i want too play a little.
i've only listened briefly w/o the sub. and it sounds pretty damn good. with no EQing.


next: 
i've got a rockford power 851x i'm gonna try out in a week or so...


as always if anyone's got an extra soundstream layin' around...


----------



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Stills,
hit me up on the Eclipse ECD deck. I have a ECD-414 that is missing the power plug but does work well and I also have the ECD-415 and 12 disc changer that I bought from Rob at Performance Sound Magazine. They are just sitting in a box in the garage. I would take $175 for all of it just to make space.

jim


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Really like this build, love the car. I had the previous generation of that Pioneer deck - it had volume buttons instead of the knob. :mean:

Looking forward to updates, especially if you install the ECD deck.


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Now this is what im talkin about..Ive got a 96 ss too and I love it, just need to finish up the rear deck lid and order my speaker wire. Jackers stole my whole system, 20''s and bent up my fenders in the proccess.


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

nice install man you got some cool old school equipment, I'm in Metter bear S'boro hahaha


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I remember when my neighbor placed a FOR SALE sign on his 94 SS Impala then later on that day he took it off. I think he listed it for 5K which I thought was more than a good price on a well taken care car (all origininal).


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

everything's better in metter!
metter's a nice town. i grew up over in scriiiben.
look for the dirtiest SS in the area, that would be me!

i'm fighting a power window motor today.:mean:


----------



## mean ss (Oct 28, 2009)

here's my 95 SS trunk Stills


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

nice.










complete w/ clear coat delete


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

very good work. That;s a cool eq by the way


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

sadly i let the hafler go recently. a fellow forum member had a higher need for it, and a matching xover.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

dropped in a rockford power 851x.
i've got to dial it in yet, but it's pretty damn strong.
i also eliminate an outboard crossover. simpler's always better.
i put in a stinger 1mf capacitor too. haven't taken pics yet.
my amp rack don't look like much but it make changing out amps and processors quick and easy. 2x4's ftw!!!












da goods


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

little bastard 8'' broke it's box. well the glue at least. gave a good pounding for the first time and...








maybe i can pull it out the weekend


oh gots that stanger cap brah









i got a deal on my power wire locally. to bad it was too short for my long ass car.
i figured if i was going to have some sort of splice, i may as well put a cap in there.
can't hurt, right
damn my washer reservoir looks bad.
that's a trailblazer air filter btw










long tubes


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Are those road race tires the header is sitting on?


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

stills, is your box made out of particle board or MDF? if its particle board that would explain it. the particle board absorbed all the glue and didn't leave any to really hold the pieces together.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

those are just spt cumho's. 255/50/17 that's the backside of my factory imp wheel.

the box is made of mdf actually. i believe this was my 1st entirely glued box. no fasteners except for the driver.
i more than likely squeezed the glue out clamping it.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

ok, the reason i ask is because the port of your enclosure looks like the particle board you buy at home depot or lowes. that stuff is not the greatest idea for sub boxes because they leak are to begin with and aren't the strongest material out there.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

nice weather today!

passives underneath
































it may hold me until i get new subs. needs carpet.
my rockford logo's upside down.

full size spare ftw!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## fonque (May 30, 2008)

i love this build, makes me miss my dad's 94 caprice classic. Also be careful of those headers. The extra heat can damage the steering linkage in the engine bay.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah, i have a lot of starter issues w/ my camaro.

coated= good


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

WTF is that sub-whizzer cone combo you've got going on there? I've never seen anything like it. It's like a gyroscopic speaker. That or some new fangled coax setup.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

imjustjason said:


> WTF is that sub-whizzer cone combo you've got going on there? I've never seen anything like it. It's like a gyroscopic speaker. That or some new fangled coax setup.


What, you've never seen a dual surround subax before....hmf...NOOB!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I've seen a bunch of parts from different subs all mixed up into one sub. Look like ****, but original and one of a kind, lol.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

that's my new center channel.

this in a sealed box in my dash w/ a tweeter... i'm gonna dominate all SQ events i go to son


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

picked up some 1st gen alpine typeE's. swe-1241s
decided to try them IB.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

hahahaha that kitten just caught me off guard, saw it out of the corner of my eye while admiring the craftsmanship and was like wtf is fury in the corner XD great stuff here and great car, still nothing compared to the oldschool impalas


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

big thanks to baby kitty for the assist.


curse my huge trunk!
in a normal car this set up would probably work. 
actually everything sounds great until i get into the lowest frequencies.

fortunately i thought a little ahead.
i basically made 3/4 of an enclosure before. now i just have to wrestle everything out and cut a rear panel. 
if my maths right. it should give me @ 2.5 cuft sealed.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

cool, brings back memories of the 96 SS i did a few years ago...nice and comfy cars with tons of room


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Cute li'l poosie.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

pioneer deh-p47dh
rockford fosgate power 851x
rockford fosgate audiophile soft dome tweeters. using a dayton cap on the tweets
alpine type-x spx117mb using the rockford 2x-4 coil on the 6.5's
alpine type-e SWE-1241(2) sealed
1/0g power n ground
stinger 1f cap


----------



## audiofreak00 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice work. More Pics!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

stills said:


> pioneer deh-p47dh
> rockford fosgate power 851x
> rockford fosgate audiophile soft dome tweeters. using a dayton cap on the tweets
> alpine type-x spx117mb using the rockford 2x-4 coil on the 6.5's
> ...


i bridged the rockford, and stuck in a blaupunkt pa-275 for the seperates.
got sick of everything, so i pulled everyting out of the trunk.

new amp: infinity kappa5



























i'm undecided on subwoofery.
a) another TL with an eight(or two) in it. 
i do still have my old one. i put a new dust cap on my mutie eight, and picked up a mtx blue thunder recently. i may try it for fun.

b) go big IB and get serious about it. 
do surgery to the behind the seat area, make a nice, tight baffle.
2 dayton classic 18's model really well in my big trunk. and they are cheap for 18's.

i only have @ 300w for the subs to work with so...

i'm also thinking of bringing my rear fill back. done right it may help some of my soundstage issues.
i may just use my headunit power, so i can adjust their levels easily.


Waylon Jennings - Are You Ready For the Country - YouTube


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

da 8's


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

gotta love the impalas!!! looking good. heres a couple of pics of some doors i did for my buddys 96 impala ss.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

what did you fill in the map pocket with?

dag i need new door panels.


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

for the most part i cut out all of the map pocket and then glassed over it with the speaker frames all in place.


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Love what your doing with this. I own a 96 ss and Put 3 dd 8's in deck lid with 2 4" aero's tuned to 37hz. I get excited everytime I hear it. Gl with build!


----------

